# try'n to get my mojo back report 8/29



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

hey guys and girls hope everyones been surviving the heat as of lately  [smiley=1-headache.gif] for me i've pretty much been trying to chill inside with the a/c as much as possible and unfortunately have been slack'n when it comes to fish'n trips and not to mention boat maintenance  :-[ got a few odds and ends to tighten up    at any rate though i have been out just a few times this month with yesterday and today being 2 of them.   started  out yesterday morning at my favorite watering hole with a very narrow window of opprotunity with the tide on the way in managed to score this decent flounder that went a lil over 18"  







[/img]

then shortly after i heard this big slash behind me and threw a double over handed pitch with my jig rod and proceeded to bring in this fiesty 22"er








[/img]

a couple of rats and dink trout later the tide was fairly high and i'd had enough so it's boat ramp bound for me  [smiley=evil6.gif]  this morning with an even narrower window in which to work with i scored one  semi decent red to play tug-o-war with and a few of his little bro's 








[/img]

no pics of the rats cause we all know what they look like  ;D

in addition there was one trip i took with cami several weeks ago where i hooked this one lower slot red








[/img]

after that her mouth started running so i took it on back to the ramp and thats been it for her .....  [smiley=biggun1.gif] 
[smiley=1-biggrin.gif] she had me so worked up i bought another one of these 








[/img]

but thats a story for a different forum   ;D hope everyones surviving the heat and looking forward to more postings in the coming weeks, tight lines fellas


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

That's still a good report for my standards lol.

I think the forum had been wondering where your fairer fishing friend went... the burned smiley says it all.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

nice reds man, looks like you're back at it!


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice Kawi. It will be loads of fun.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Get outta there and get into the grass. They're waiting for you.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

By the looks of it you never lost your mojo. That bike looks clean enough to eat off of nice score


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks for the encouraging words fellas  you know trips with cami arent half bad till her mouth starts running then i quickly remember why i dont take women in my boat in the first place [smiley=officeslave.gif] as for the bike...it's a mint condition kawasaki zrx...one of many i've had over the years and i'll definitely use it to keep myself entertained between trips [smiley=highhorse.gif]


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Wondering where you have been Mark. Good report, looks like there are still some fish in the valley


----------

